# Tampa Report - Skyway South - 03112007 - Macks



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

So I went to the Skyway South Pier today. 
This is the spot









Hung out with this guy all day









Caught a starfish. 









Caught some spanish mackeral









This was my best. Measured 24" (Yes I know I need a haircut)  









My spinning rig had a purpose. (Only cause I can't cast a conv)









My gotcha gotme. Ironic :fishing:  









Sweet dreams









RC there's ur report so, make your reservations. If you want in on this you gotta answer the question. What goes with grits? 
Tight Lines!! :fishing:


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice catch...love some fresh spanish for dinner after a day of fishing..:beer:


----------



## CraigG (Sep 25, 2006)

From the spot where you took your first picture down to about 100' from the toll booth is great for Pompano when the water warms. Limited out there many times.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Going to Walmart tonight for a smoker. I hope they have em. BTW the Starfish was released to fight another day!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice.... 

Man, I've been wanting to go to Skyway for about three years, never have made it.

This is gonna be the year I make it happen.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I got in laws in Tampa..I see a visit in the future..near future


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice report! how do you like your catalyst?


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> nice report! how do you like your catalyst?


Man I love it! Got 3 of em and 3 bocas. Wanna pick up a Cabo. Quantum has come a long way huh?  Actually the loomis in the pic I got on Friday so I could have something ready on hand with a gotcha. Needed a reel and was gonna try a Daiwa Tierra 30 but, saw the tackle store had the old Catalysts with the chrome body on sale for 59.99 and couldn't resist.  So you have a catalyst too? :fishing:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Any sign of kings or shrimp yet? Last year, I think it was mid-April when I got into both really good.

The Jewish ******* Connection.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Rhorm,

Tearin It Up Man Nice...macks...i Bet That Star Fish Almost Spooled Ya Huh ??

By The Way ...exchanged My Cabo For A Stradic...i Know,,i Know...thats A Whole New Thread !!! Keep It Up Shaggy :d 

Hope To Post Some Big Reds For Ya From Hatteras This W/end....take It Easy


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

Man I've got to get out to Tampa. Been meaning to enjoy a little gulf fishing. and the grits question is a trick. Dang near everything goes with grits!


----------



## nolefisher33 (Feb 26, 2007)

Where's the pink nanner jig!  

Nice catches btw. I wish my luck in Jacksonville would have been that good


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I once caught a sea cucumber that could kick you starfish's butt.... 
good day by the way.... Nice report...


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

very nice


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

Good fishing. Can't wait til I come down around there for first week of April.

and by the way....I think I know what goes with grits :redface:


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

emanuel said:


> Any sign of kings or shrimp yet? Last year, I think it was mid-April when I got into both really good.
> 
> The Jewish ******* Connection.


I've been starting to hear reports of some small kings being caught. I won't be long (I guess 2 weeks) the smokers will be in. No sign of shrimp yet. Although you can get em the bait shops are still having problems keeping the live shrimp in stock. Maybe when we have our p&s get together the shrimp will be in and we can do some late night wading. Got a new head light and net so I'm ready.


----------



## BillyT (Mar 18, 2007)

*Small kings mixed in with mack;s*

Looks like the Y on south pier.I used to fish there for spanish and pompano but its hit and miss much of the time.
But best lecation now is the gulf side of south pier about 75-100ft towards the end.White bait with three differnet species accounted for more
fish.This was this past Tuesday and water was
crytal clear.Lost three gotcha plugs no spoons lost this time.
white bait live freelined 6 to 1 over arties.


----------

